# Am I wrong in thinking that these dont meet IPC requirements?



## Sheppard (Aug 23, 2008)

If so, please tell me why.Would be very interested in hearing the opinions of other pro's.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Not sure, but where the hell is the vacume breaker or back flow device at??


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Where is the bowl caps? I just had to ask. :laughing:


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Mmm, the cat has good eyes, the monkey did not see this!


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Is that chrome thing in the bowl connected to the s.s. supply?


----------



## Sheppard (Aug 23, 2008)

Bill said:


> Not sure, but where the hell is the vacume breaker or back flow device at??


I'm thinking that the supply to the outlet has a check where it connects to the faucet.As far as a vac break, it is not above the flood level rim of the fixture, but that really doesnt matter when it is in a place where it gets peed on.Neither are sufficient protection to the potable water system for me.


----------



## Sheppard (Aug 23, 2008)

This is not something I put in.(nor would I ever)I got the pic from another bbs that has nothing to do with plumbing.
In my opinion it is a dangerous fixture.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

That installation is illegal by BOCA code, which is rare BOCA allows just about everything, including wet vented floor toilets.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

I'll be the ignorant one, ... again, because I have no idea what I'm even looking at. Is this supposed to be some kind of fill valve? Who makes it?


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Assuming that chrome thing in the bowl is connected to the ss supply, which in turn is connected to the chrome shank outside the toilet, which may or may not contain a pimp, I can only conclude that it is to code.

Or it's piggybacking off the fill valve vacuum breaker.


----------



## Sheppard (Aug 23, 2008)

smellslike$tome said:


> I'll be the ignorant one, ... again, because I have no idea what I'm even looking at. Is this supposed to be some kind of fill valve? Who makes it?


 It is a combo bidet /crapper.


----------



## plumber1a (Jan 3, 2009)

Needs an atmospheric vacuum breaker, minimum of 6" above the flood level of the fixture


----------



## smythers1968 (Feb 4, 2009)

Isn't the vac break under the knob/handle? Not sure but following following the white connection to the side then through the valve there is a large cylinder looking check then ss looks like it goes to the bidet orfice

I wouldn't install


----------



## rogeru (May 9, 2009)

I am not sure of what the installation is used for but since the potable water supply outlet is submerged in the toilette bowl this is a perfect example of a cross connection. I would consider this a high hazard connection and either remove it or install the appropriate back flow preventer. It looks like a combination toilette and bidet.
Roger


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I can't imagine that meeting code anywhere outside of the 3rd world...

It sure is a popular item with people of middle eastern decent...
When requested to install one I say what Nancy Regan taught me to say to drugs...

No!


----------

